
The explosive race to totally reinvent the smartphone battery - jonbaer
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/smartphone-battery-life-lithium-ion-future
======
basicplus2
I will bite on this bit..

<Every battery built since 1799, when they were invented by Italian physicist
Alessandro Volta to settle an argument about frogs>

The Ancient Egyptians had batteries thousands of years ago..

[https://www.ancient-code.com/ancient-egyptians-electricty-
ba...](https://www.ancient-code.com/ancient-egyptians-electricty-batteries-
thousands-years-ago/)

